# Crossbreeding



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 28, 2021)

Can two different types of tortoise crossbreed to form a mixed tort instead of breeding two of the same? Curious if you can get a leapord tortoise mixed with a greek ? or, vice versa per different tortoise types. I have been thinking about this... the answer is probably no. But why not make it disputable? What do you guys think?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2021)

You get lots of hits when you click on the little magnifying glass in the upper right corner and type in, "Mixing Species."


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Feb 28, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> You get lots of hits when you click on the little magnifying glass in the upper right corner and type in, "Mixing Species."


Thanks Yvonne!


----------

